# Aqaba Crown - any photos?



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I am researching a photo to be able to do a line drawing for my cousin who was on the UK Flagged vessel 'Aqaba Crown in the 80's. He said she was Sea Containers owned.

Her previous names were many but she was, in her time: Columbus Capricorn - Ursus - Rienzi - Sofala.

All he can recall is she was buiolt by Rickmers!

Any help appreciated!

Jonty


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Jonty ...

I may be able to help you, but need access to my pic drive which I don't have at the moment, hopefully I will by early next week.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

No worries - and cheers!

Jonty


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
She is still going, now called HILIR MAS.
Cheers.


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

Sofala.

From: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20S/slides/Sofala-01.html

Ian


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ian,

Ta - wrong ship! I meanty the more modern one! Thanks for the photo though - appreciate the effort.

Jonty


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

On edit:

This ''Sofala''?

Ian


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ian,

She was Rickmer's built and is a smaller feeder type combi job. There are photos of her as Hilar Mas and she is described as a container vessel. I am after her as Aqaba Crown.

Cheers though - hat photo site is an excellent one by the way.

Jonty


----------



## Michael Kirwan (Mar 18, 2006)

Jonty,

I have uploaded a photo of the Aqaba Crown

I was the R/O on it in January 1979

Regards

Mike


----------



## Dale John (Feb 16, 2021)

ddraigmor said:


> I am researching a photo to be able to do a line drawing for my cousin who was on the UK Flagged vessel 'Aqaba Crown in the 80's. He said she was Sea Containers owned.
> 
> Her previous names were many but she was, in her time: Columbus Capricorn - Ursus - Rienzi - Sofala.
> 
> ...


I sailed as a deck hand on the Aquaba crown between Rotterdam and the Red Sea ports in 1977, have many great memories but sadly only one good photo which may help you out.
She was a sea containers roll on roll off if that's the correct ship you are researching?


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Can't claim any right to this picture, sorry.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

duquesa said:


> Can't claim any right to this picture, sorry.
> View attachment 689490


HijontyI remember the ro ro ship aquabar crown in the red sea maybe jeddah or aquabar 76 77 got no photos of the ship but remember the ship like yesterday I was a real anorak for ships in those days still am now did they have anything to do with cunard think there were other ro ro ship jeddah crown lets know how your search goes regards tony


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

ddraigmor said:


> I am researching a photo to be able to do a line drawing for my cousin who was on the UK Flagged vessel 'Aqaba Crown in the 80's. He said she was Sea Containers owned.
> 
> Her previous names were many but she was, in her time: Columbus Capricorn - Ursus - Rienzi - Sofala.
> 
> ...


Hi Jonty, it looks like the correct IM0 number is 7328645 there are 3 photos of Her on the Shipspotting.com site with the 11 different names she has/had just google the IM0 number and that will lead you to a potted history of the ship and some photos of Her. Good luck with your search and maybe one of the previous posters will confirm this post by looking at Shipspotting. com site to check that I have not mistakenly sent you on a fools errand. Cheers J.W


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Johnny Walker said:


> Hi Jonty, it looks like the correct IM0 number is 7328645 there are 3 photos of Her on the Shipspotting.com site with the 11 different names she has/had just google the IM0 number and that will lead you to a potted history of the ship and some photos of Her. Good luck with your search and maybe one of the previous posters will confirm this post by looking at Shipspotting. com site to check that I have not mistakenly sent you on a fools errand. Cheers J.W


I've googled this imo number on 3 different sites and al come up with the same vessel hilir ma's genral cargo built 1973 flag Indonesia not the ro ro I recall in the red sea I'm also sure aquabar crown had camel line on the Hull regards tony


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> I've googled this imo number on 3 different sites and al come up with the same vessel hilir ma's genral cargo built 1973 flag Indonesia not the ro ro I recall in the red sea I'm also sure aquabar crown had camel line on the Hull regards tony


Just googled jeddah crown as aquabar crown both had Brocklebank funnel colours something to do with sea containers jeddah crown had something to do with Ben line


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

7512973 
AQABA CROWN Strider class.
O.N. 373245. 3,498g. 2,265n. 6,421d. 119.0(BB) x 18.95 x 7.462 metres.
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 540mm) MAN 16V40/54 vee type by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd, Kobe. 8,900 BHP, 16¾ Kts. Thwartship thrust controllable pitch propeller forward.
15.6.1976: Keel laid as STRIDER CRYSTAL by Shinhama Dock K. K., Anan (Yard No. 711) for Sea Containers (Atlantic) Ltd., Bermuda.
28.10.1976: Launched as AQABA CROWN. 
3.1977: Completed for Strider 2 Ltd., (Sea Containers Chartering Ltd., managers), Bermuda. 
1979: Renamed STRIDER CRYSTAL. 
1980: Renamed NEDLLOYD CRYSTAL. 
1982: Renamed STRIDER CRYSTAL. 
1984: Sea Management Services (S.M.S.), appointed as managers. 
1987: Renamed PEARL REEFER. 
1989: EAC Ships Management Services Singapore Pte. Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1990: Sold to Pacific International Lines (Pte) Ltd., Singapore, and renamed KOTA RIA. 
7.1997: Sold to Lian Feng Container Line Ltd (Fujian Shipping Co, managers) and renamed DA WANG FENG under Panama flag
7.1998: Renamed MIN FENG
2.1999: Kin Hing Shipping & Enterprise, appointed as manager.
12.2002: To Hong Kong flag.
1.2003: Fujian Shipping Co, appointed as managers.
15.4.2003: Fuzhou Minlun Shipping Co. Ltd, appointed as managers
27.6.2003: Sold to Granding Shipping, Fujian, and renamed XING SHUN, under Panama flag
7.2007: Renamed SHONA under Tuvalu flag.
18.9.2007: Unspecified shipbreakers commenced demolition at Chittogram, Bangladesh


----------

